
The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog - vinnyglennon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_quick_brown_fox_jumps_over_the_lazy_dog
======
ColinWright
Not quite sure why you're posting this here and now, but I wrote about this a
while ago[0] and recently posted it here[1]. There are some interesting
language games to be played with ideas that start here.

[0]
[https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/AllTheLetters.html?te24hn](https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/AllTheLetters.html?te24hn)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23290593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23290593)

